
James Comey Cannot Be Trusted with a Trump-Russia Investigation - ComputerGuru
http://time.com/4634613/comey-fbi-investigation/
======
stargrazer
I havn't read the article, but the title suggests a strong bias which needs to
be dealt with first.

Why does Russia need to be put as a bogey man?

They are a peoples like any other peoples. Wouldn't it be better to get along
commercially, which is what Trump is doing, rather than define them as 'the
bad guys' so that the warmongers can make up so sort of reason to keep their
war machine running?

Come on, are we going to invade them? Are they really going to invade us?
Whoever 'us' might be?

